# Good Video Segment on High-Tech Haunted Houses



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Here's a clip about a couple of pro haunts on YouTube. It's worth checking out.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Good Stuff


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great story.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

My wife and I visited the one on that YouTube link which opened not far from us in 2006 in Bayville, Long Island. Extremely well done and totally pro. It was obvious to us, even before we entered the haunted house, they spared no expense on it. Certainly worth going to if you're in the LI area.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

boo hoo it wont load for me!!!


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

nice video!

lots of familiar stuff....and you know...they didnt really have anything that many in our group cant do at home...given the $$$ and the space


----------

